# Craftsman Weedwacker Cable Replacement



## arbiggs (Aug 17, 2004)

I have just replaced the throttle cable on a Craftsman Model 796270 (which required taking the cab asbly apart). Now that I've put it back together it will not start. (It did work before.) Now I think I may have connected the cable to the wrong place, though as I remember it there were only 2 holes on what I thought was the throttle. But I could not move the throttle, even with a screwdriver blade. When I pull the trigger it doesn't appear to move the throttle either. I've looked for exploded views at www.sears3.com, but the views are not detailed or clear enough. Is it possible there's another problem?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It's hard to explain in words. Let me see if I can get some pics for you tomorrow and post them here.


----------



## arbiggs (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanx Hankster. I hope I can get this fixed this weekend.
--arbiggs


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a couple pics. The thing that worries me is that you say you can not move the throttle. Are you trying to move it at the carb?


----------



## arbiggs (Aug 17, 2004)

*Throttle Problem*

Thanx for the pics and the advice and the forum. At least I know whether I had the cable in the right place at the carb. When I placed the cable end in the throttle's second hole I tried to engage the throttle to ensure it worked. I couldn't get it to open at all. At first I thought it was somehow hung on what looks like a limiter screw, so I tried to gently pry it with a screwdrive blade with no success. I then thought it may take more pressure like from the cable so I put everything back together and pulled the trigger but it didn't appear to engage the throttle then either. And, of course I couldn't get it started. Only a year old it has always started up easily before and that's when I decided to put it down and try again later. So armed with this new info from you I'm gonna give it another try this weekend. Again, thanks for the help I'll post my results Monday.


----------



## arbiggs (Aug 17, 2004)

*Thanx To The Hankster*

I took it apart again and double-checked the throttle and it was indeed stuck under what I suppose is the limiter screw. Armed with my newly acquired knowledge that I had the right part hooked up I pryed it loose, checked to see that it continued to work and reassembled it. It took a few pulls but it fired up and I was able to use it then and there. The only trouble I'm having is the cable seems tight and when I engage the trigger it sticks, or stays pulled. Of course that's easy enough to live with, and actually acts like a "cruise control" which makes it easier on my trigger finger. Thanx for the help, I am very grateful for the advice.
ARB


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Got a fix for the sticking trigger. Slightly loosen the screw in the handle that is right in front of the trigger. You might also have to slightly loosen the screw above the trigger too.

Glad to see you go it running!


----------



## arbiggs (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanx again. I feel very lucky to have found this forum. I like DIY projects and I like to tinker with most things mechanical. Unfortunately, I don't always have success and get stuck. Having somewhere to be able to get answers in terms I can understand means a lot. I can't imagine how many people must get info here that helps them get thru some tough fix-it projects. Again, let me say thanks for the advice and the forum.


----------



## AIbrahim (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum but it has already helped me some. I hacve a very simialr probelm, my Craftsman trimmer model number is 358.795580. I have it in the correct hole on the throttle plate but when I pull on the trigger the plate does't rotate. Seems like the cam action is not working. The throttle is free I can move it with my fingers. The Parts diag on the sears site is not much help. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

AIbrahim said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum but it has already helped me some. I hacve a very simialr probelm, my Craftsman trimmer model number is 358.795580. I have it in the correct hole on the throttle plate but when I pull on the trigger the plate does't rotate. Seems like the cam action is not working. The throttle is free I can move it with my fingers. The Parts diag on the sears site is not much help. Thanks in advance for any help.


I think if you look very close at the front housing behind the carb you can see that it is rounded, turn the throttle on the carb to the WOT position which will put slack in the throttle cable, now with a small screwdriver lift the cable up onto the curved part of the housing and the small tab, release the throttle and you should be go to go. Have a good one. Geo


----------

